# 2010 New Zealand Speedcubing Competition?



## Xprime7 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if there's going to be a WCA official competition in New Zealand. If anyone knows, can you please tell me about any dates, times and places. I need to find out relatively soon, so I can book flights


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2010)

There was one last year, at Te papa museum in Wellington, in the July school holidays.

To check for competitions - see www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2010)

We are expecting to have at least two competitions in NZ this year. If Joshua gets things sorted in time there will be a competition in mid to late April at the University of Waikato. There will definitely be another NZ Open in July that will be held at Te Papa again. I can't really give any more details at this stage though.


----------

